# 1 week to Go



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi All Flying out next Sunday and really should be doing some sorting got to pack all things not taking as we are renting out house out to son and friends!!, getting a bit jittery tho. 

Originally we were planning to stay on the east coast, but had a bit of good luck in the form of a family friend offering their apartment in Paphos up near the Football Stadium for just the cost of the utilities, so our plans changed a bit.. We are spending 2 weeks in Napa then heading over to Paphos spending 1 week in Kato Paphos then picking up keys from friend as they are out for a family wedding. So we should be moved in to permanent base on the 24th May. 

As we dont know Paphos very well any hints, tips for shopping, fresh fruit and vegetables, nice restraunts etc would be greatly appreciated. Also the best way of getting from Napa to Paphos should we hire a car? can we hire in Napa and leave the car in Paphos ? or take a taxi ? If anyone has any help that wuold be fab 

Thanks in advance

Lynn


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Lynno said:


> Hi All Flying out next Sunday and really should be doing some sorting got to pack all things not taking as we are renting out house out to son and friends!!, getting a bit jittery tho.
> 
> Originally we were planning to stay on the east coast, but had a bit of good luck in the form of a family friend offering their apartment in Paphos up near the Football Stadium for just the cost of the utilities, so our plans changed a bit.. We are spending 2 weeks in Napa then heading over to Paphos spending 1 week in Kato Paphos then picking up keys from friend as they are out for a family wedding. So we should be moved in to permanent base on the 24th May.
> 
> ...


As you are going to be livingnear the football stadium you are very close to the paphos mall where the big Orphanides supermarket is.
However I would only use that for things which you cannot find in more local shops and try to shop in the fruitmarkets etc.
There is Theophanos which is on the same road as butcher boy not far from you.
Theophanos has most things you could need without all the naughty stuff that you can be tempted to buy at the big supermarkets. Although it is basically a fruit market it has most other things too.
The other one which is similar to Theophanos is the garden of eden but that is further away fro myou.
There is also a place called Chris Supermarket close to where you will be and the people there are really lovely and the have most things too.
Will you be buying a car at some point?
You really should as you will be very restricted if you don't.
Maybe you should consider finding a cheap second hand one in Napa rather than renting one.
(Just a suggestion()

Veronica


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

Lynno said:


> Hi All Flying out next Sunday and really should be doing some sorting got to pack all things not taking as we are renting out house out to son and friends!!, getting a bit jittery tho.
> 
> Originally we were planning to stay on the east coast, but had a bit of good luck in the form of a family friend offering their apartment in Paphos up near the Football Stadium for just the cost of the utilities, so our plans changed a bit.. We are spending 2 weeks in Napa then heading over to Paphos spending 1 week in Kato Paphos then picking up keys from friend as they are out for a family wedding. So we should be moved in to permanent base on the 24th May.
> 
> ...


good luck i'll see you for that beer the week after. Andy


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

andyrogers said:


> good luck i'll see you for that beer the week after. Andy


Lynn,

All the best for your move next Sunday, hope it all goes well. 

Geraldine


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

andyrogers said:


> good luck i'll see you for that beer the week after. Andy


Definately, I'll make them large ones eh !


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Veronica said:


> As you are going to be livingnear the football stadium you are very close to the paphos mall where the big Orphanides supermarket is.
> However I would only use that for things which you cannot find in more local shops and try to shop in the fruitmarkets etc.
> There is Theophanos which is on the same road as butcher boy not far from you.
> Theophanos has most things you could need without all the naughty stuff that you can be tempted to buy at the big supermarkets. Although it is basically a fruit market it has most other things too.
> ...


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Lynn,
> 
> All the best for your move next Sunday, hope it all goes well.
> 
> Geraldine


Thanks Geraldine, its a big step but I'm sure things will go okay, have you moved over yet ? 

Lynn


----------



## Jillywilly (Apr 6, 2009)

Lynno said:


> Hi All Flying out next Sunday and really should be doing some sorting got to pack all things not taking as we are renting out house out to son and friends!!, getting a bit jittery tho.
> 
> Originally we were planning to stay on the east coast, but had a bit of good luck in the form of a family friend offering their apartment in Paphos up near the Football Stadium for just the cost of the utilities, so our plans changed a bit.. We are spending 2 weeks in Napa then heading over to Paphos spending 1 week in Kato Paphos then picking up keys from friend as they are out for a family wedding. So we should be moved in to permanent base on the 24th May.
> 
> ...


Hi Lynn

Good luck with the move! My flight is booked for the end of May so I'm thinking about the hundreds of things I've got to get done before I go but I'm sure it'll all fall into place.

Jilly


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

All the best you who are moving soon. you planed all you can now just say goodbys(hard bit)
get on the plane dont look back , chill go with the flow it will work out in time.
Enjoy your new home in the sun .
Tricia x


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

yummymummy150 said:


> All the best you who are moving soon. you planed all you can now just say goodbys(hard bit)
> get on the plane dont look back , chill go with the flow it will work out in time.
> Enjoy your new home in the sun .
> Tricia x


thanks Tricia, started with the goodbyes (not the big ones yet tho!)

will feel better this time next week, I'm sure

Lynn x


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynno said:


> Thanks Geraldine, its a big step but I'm sure things will go okay, have you moved over yet ?
> 
> Lynn


No, not yet, still trying to sell my house. Its a real pain. I had a potential viewing last Monday, first time buyers, but they didn't show. Its only been on the market 4 months, so early days I suppose. In the meantime I'm just hoping that the little village house I want to purchase hasn't been snapped up. I've had my dogs passports nearly a year now!! 

I'm looking into taking my car over after reading the comments on the forum about second hand cars, I have an R reg 4x4 Vauxhall Frontera, but ideal for transporting the dogs, as the back has a cage in.

Like you say, very scarey, but not the end of the world, I can always come home and start again I suppose. Roll on Sunday then!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> No, not yet, still trying to sell my house. Its a real pain. I had a potential viewing last Monday, first time buyers, but they didn't show. Its only been on the market 4 months, so early days I suppose. In the meantime I'm just hoping that the little village house I want to purchase hasn't been snapped up. I've had my dogs passports nearly a year now!!
> 
> I'm looking into taking my car over after reading the comments on the forum about second hand cars, I have an R reg 4x4 Vauxhall Frontera, but ideal for transporting the dogs, as the back has a cage in.
> 
> Like you say, very scarey, but not the end of the world, I can always come home and start again I suppose. Roll on Sunday then!!



Where is the house you are wanting to buy Geraldine?


----------



## Lynno (Mar 14, 2009)

Jillywilly said:


> Hi Lynn
> 
> Good luck with the move! My flight is booked for the end of May so I'm thinking about the hundreds of things I've got to get done before I go but I'm sure it'll all fall into place.
> 
> Jilly


Thanks Jilly got loads sorted out today as now finished work just got to get ourselves organised for sunday


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Where is the house you are wanting to buy Geraldine?


Hi Veronica,

I was originally looking at Konia, at a Constantiou Bro. build, think it was Konia Gardens, the first stage was finished last April, but I couldn't really afford it and didn't want to be in debt before I started living, also heard that it may be a bigger build than the original 6 houses, now I have found one in Amargeti, although I have looked at a few, I really don't want a complex or communial pool area, with 2 Springer Spaniels it would be a nightmare keeping them out.!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Hi Veronica,
> 
> I was originally looking at Konia, at a Constantiou Bro. build, think it was Konia Gardens, the first stage was finished last April, but I couldn't really afford it and didn't want to be in debt before I started living, also heard that it may be a bigger build than the original 6 houses, now I have found one in Amargeti, although I have looked at a few, I really don't want a complex or communial pool area, with 2 Springer Spaniels it would be a nightmare keeping them out.!!


I thought when you said a village house you meant an old house not a new build.
Who is the developer in Armagetti?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I thought when you said a village house you meant an old house not a new build.
> Who is the developer in Armagetti?


No its not a new build, but a village house. Sorry if I have confused you.!!


----------

